# Marlin 336 question



## The mtn man (Jan 21, 2013)

My son has an older marlin 336 30/30, sometimes when you load the tube, the lever gets stuck in the down position, I have to use my knife to get the first round out, then I get the rest out by normal cycle, when I get them out the ends of the bullets are flat, like they were in some sort of a bind, it doesnt do it all the time,I have no idea why it does this, he shoots rem. core lock 150gr. does anyone have any suggestions?Thanks.


----------



## jesnic (Jan 21, 2013)

Tighten the loading gate spring screw.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 21, 2013)

I will try that, thanks.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 22, 2013)

That is a problem that generally occurs in the 94 as the lifter had a hard edge that would develop a notch in the  carrier and hang. 
The gate is usually the culprit in a 336 but there can be other wear issues in the mech. My .35 does did this from time to time...but for the life of me I do not recall how I fixed it.
Marlin Owners is the place to search. It should be covered over there a 100 times already including my own instance I'm sure.
cw


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.marlinowners.com/forum/jams-all-kinds/51563-if-your-336-jams-read-post-2.html


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## jesnic (Jan 22, 2013)

cklem, did it work?


----------



## BanksCW (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds like the carrier is out of timing. Mine is doing the same. The carrier acts as the shell stop. I've got mine tore down to the individual components. Cutting the barrel to 16" adjusting the barrel band, mag tube and front sight accoprdingly. Also the trigger block safety was inop. I played with the spring to get it to work. I am a student at the Colorado School of Trade and will be returning to the Braselton area in March.


----------



## jackherber (Feb 2, 2013)

Before you get too deep into this, try tightening all the side plate screws. I've had two Marlins that had loose side plate screws. I bought a Marlin from a guy that literally had the action parts in a baggy. The lever would hang up in the down position. Finally tried the side plate screws and one screw tightened up a good quarter turn. Problem solved.


----------



## jesnic (Feb 2, 2013)

jackherber, that's the loading gate spring screw that keeps the lever from hanging.


----------



## jackherber (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, there ya go


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 26, 2013)

That seemed to help, sorry for the late reply, had a screw turn almost 1/4 turn, seemed to resolve the issue, thanks fellows.


----------



## jesnic (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad it worked out for you. http://www.marlinfirearms.com/pdfs/manuals/MFC_Centerfire.pdf
Part number 46, just for reference. Keeps tension on loading gate spring.


----------

